# The 3 Forms of Unity in AUDIO - Finally!



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, after completing the Westminster Standards CD Collection in MP3 format (which took quite a while) I had a number of people ask me to create the Three Forms of Unity Collection. After quite a bit of work, and lots of recording and editing, its finally finished.

The Three Forms of Unity Collection contains all the documents bound together that were utilized by the Dutch Reformed Churches. The series is recorded on a new software package that allows the quality of the recording to be very high end, even matching/surpassing the quality of a store-bought CD.

The series is 147 files/tracks.

It contains The Belgic Confession, The Heidelberg Catechism and the sublime work - the Canons of Dordt.

You obtain them in two ways - in MP3 format (1 CD) or in Audio format (3 CDs - one for each).

For more info - go here: 
http://www.apuritansmind.com/CD/3FormsOfUnity.htm


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 22, 2006)

*bump*


----------



## crhoades (Jul 22, 2006)

Excellent! I had a CD of the Westminster standards that I recently have away and had to reorder. Thanks for taking this task on! Will order my 3fu soon.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 22, 2006)




----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Excellent! I had a CD of the Westminster standards that I recently have away and had to reorder. Thanks for taking this task on! Will order my 3fu soon.



It was you who sparked me to do this some months ago - remember?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 22, 2006)

Are they read _dramatically_ like Max McLean's reading of Puritan Prayers on _Renewing your Mind_?

Maybe you could read them in an "Old Time Radio" voice.

"This just in...the Reformed have anathematized Arminius..."


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 22, 2006)

No, they are not dramatic, but there done with refelextion. They are not monotone by any means.


----------



## crhoades (Jul 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...



I do remember. Just placed my order. Looking forward to getting a bit more dutchy...Thanks again for your labors!


----------



## crhoades (Jul 28, 2006)

Just received it. Very well done! This will be a great compliment to the Westminster Standards CD. My prayer is that your work will lead to a greater confessional unity in our churches today leading to a new reformation.

BTW, thanks for including the original reading of Belgic Article 36.

If you haven't bought one yet, now is the time! Step forward...to make me play Just As I Am for 100 times until you do!

[Edited on 7-28-2006 by crhoades]


----------

